# Methandrobol Aka Dianabol



## carl.com (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ive been going the gym for the past 2 months... Im a hard gainer ive tried weight gainers etc however they just dont seem to be working fast enough.. lol

Ive just got some Methandrobol and Im new to this steriod lark and was wondering if anyone had any good advice in the best way to adminster them. IE How much should I take a day and when etc....

Any comments would be greatly appreicated.

Carl :lift:


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't use them mate. You don't need them, your not ready. By the way, how old are you?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations Gangst you have just recieved an infraction for just the sort of post I was warning against in my 'Flaming Newbies' thread

I will absolutely not tolerate flaming of newbies asking for advice on their gear usage, at least they're asking for advice rather than just ploughing ahead.

Carl - It would be best if you posted up some of your stats i.e how long have you been training, your age, your diet etc. Steroids only work if you've got certain aspects of your training and nutrition right, otherwise you may get unwanted sides and you'll probably lose all your gains afterwards.

Also please post in the correct forum, I have moved your thread to the Steroid section but other mods may not be so merciful LMAO


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

carl.com said:


> Hi ive been going the gym for the past 2 months... Im a hard gainer ive tried weight gainers etc however they just dont seem to be working fast enough.. lol
> 
> Ive just got some Methandrobol and Im new to this steriod lark and was wondering if anyone had any good advice in the best way to adminster them. IE How much should I take a day and when etc....
> 
> ...


hey dude...

can u post some details about your trainin and diet first?

if u get your diet&training sorted i bet u £50 theat u will gain more in 3 months from that than u would at the mo just by popping some dbol


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

like tom said get some stats up so when we help you with all the aspects of your training,i.e diet etc we get the right feel and are able to advise you correctly, for you to make the right desision with all the correct information youd require.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

you dont need my advice mate, your pretty lucky here you got db and tom for this one


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Sound diet first mate, Im sure your not as organised as you think.

Remember, juicing before you've got your solid base can affect how big you will ultimately grow, to a certain extent.

Post your diet, there are national level champions on here, if you can't get good advice here, you won't get it anywhere. :smoke:


----------



## carl.com (Feb 6, 2007)

Im 30


----------



## carl.com (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry im new to all this lark...

Im 30 5.9 a small 60 kg......

As for diet ive been eating loads of rice and pasta and ive been drinking 3 protien drinks a day N Large *other leading brands are available* lol

I was also told to take Tribulus and L Lysine...

Does that help???


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ookay, your 30 cool, now how about your stats? training status, height, weight, BF%, diet, routine, perhaps even some pictures.

If you want help you need to help us with these details first otherwise any advice given is just a guess, and with steroids, you dont want to be guessing.

Out of interest, have you looked into the side effects of Dbol at all or PCT, would be interesting to read your thoughts on those too bro 

SD


----------



## toon (Nov 1, 2006)

whilst i understand people's reasons for giving it the old, "you can train better , get diet spot on etc, achieve more naturally first". I get bit ****ed off that were patronisng people, lets be totaly honest here, 9out10 are gonna do it any way whatever we say, so yes voice your concerns about training hard natuarally 1st but then give them safe advice they require also!!

unless obviously there like 15 or something!

if hes gonna do it any way a dbol only cycle is the most sensible cycle a 1st timer could choice!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Toon you need to read this thread lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/18740-flaming-newbies.html


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Toon I understand what you are saying but don't agree, a large percentage of people who come on here asking about gear, have no idea about diet or training.

When this is pointed out to most of them the penny drops and they realise that bodybuilding is a bit more than lifting a few weights and necking Dbol.

Even if they still do a cycle they will also be armed with the knowledge that training and diet also need to be good.

Brush this fact under the carpet and just give them cycle advice, then that's not really helping.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

dbol would be a good cycle to run with for a first time. BUT, and I'm not "flaming". You won't keep your gains because you don't have a solid diet and training program. Basically you'll be wasting your time, money and putting your health at risk.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

To follow up on that, post your diet, training program etc.. This allows us to modify it so that you'll be getting the best possible gains.


----------



## toon (Nov 1, 2006)

dbol alone is safest for 1st timer in my opinion, harry i understand ehat yr saying, which i why i said voice your concerns and put it across but there prob gonna do it any way.

so its better to guide them and educate them safely than someone up the gym say they 6 sus a week


----------



## toon (Nov 1, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Toon you need to read this thread lol
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/18740-flaming-newbies.html


doh!!! lol


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

My input would be:

You say you have been training for 2 months, but are not happy with the gains / results.

What did you expect to gain in 2 months???????

This is a great formum to learn from and may I suggest you read up within it beofre you contemplate using gear.

If after you have read up you still feel you want to start gear, I will help.


----------



## dafthead (Feb 3, 2007)

I've got some of this methandrobol too, am 28 but have had a year off the weights due to personal issues. Have started training again to get my solid base back that I had a couple of years ago, i am thinking of giving myself 6 months solid training and high protein diet before I contemplate using the dbol. Does everyone think this is enough time?


----------



## murdoch (Feb 16, 2007)

totally agree with ps carb first reply

you should no way realisticly be doin steroids after trainin 2 months maybe 1 year at least just keep it up naturally for a while u may change your mind


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

dafthead said:


> I've got some of this methandrobol too, am 28 but have had a year off the weights due to personal issues. Have started training again to get my solid base back that I had a couple of years ago, i am thinking of giving myself 6 months solid training and high protein diet before I contemplate using the dbol. Does everyone think this is enough time?


Dude you should make your own thread if your gonna ask questions about yourself....

How long were you training for the last time? Did you use gear? Also what is your weight/height like and are you chubby, slim etc. Post your own thread whack down your diet, routine etc.

If I had a year or so off i'd like to think i'd give it 12-18 months before gear, but i prob wouldn't..... So 6 months may not be so bad if you can get back to your best first - but need more info first!!!

- And your too young


----------



## Tomm (Mar 17, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Congratulations Gangst you have just recieved an infraction for just the sort of post I was warning against in my 'Flaming Newbies' thread
> 
> I will absolutely not tolerate flaming of newbies asking for advice on their gear usage, at least they're asking for advice rather than just ploughing ahead.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, me n my mate are just about to start a methandrobol cycle. we've also been given sum little star shaped dbols, have u ever seen these before? cheers


----------



## ju5t1n (May 12, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> *Dude you **should make your own thread if your gonna ask questions about yourself....*
> 
> How long were you training for the last time? Did you use gear? Also what is your weight/height like and are you chubby, slim etc. Post your own thread whack down your diet, routine etc.
> 
> ...


Come on people read the threads.... mg:


----------



## samo1 (Apr 11, 2008)

hey can anyone help iv just started taking methandrobol and im in my second week but i havnt seen anything yet , i am new to this so advice would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

samo1 said:


> hey can anyone help iv just started taking methandrobol and im in my second week but i havnt seen anything yet , i am new to this so advice would be appreciated
> 
> thanks


Your better starting your own thread mate.

But in short, 2 weeks isn't long tbh.

Factors like, are you training heavier, are you eating more and good food, not rubbish, are you 100% sure your tabs are legit.

Steroids contrary to belief, are not wonder drugs mate.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

lets see your diet/training samo


----------



## maj (Oct 2, 2008)

hey guys im new to this bodybuilding communty, i was wondering if you could give me info on how to take methandrobol pls!

im 25, been doing ufc for 6 years now, i have done wieghts befor, but not to the extream point. i am 5 feet and 10inches and weight 12stones, i have a good diet in place,

for breakfast i have 6 boiled eggs, oats, cell tech, toast with peanut butter and 1 fruit.

for launch i have, boiled wholegrain rice, chicken breast, nitro tech and vegis.

for dinner i have, tuna, beef with vegis andfruit.

in between i have a snake.

i train 4 times a week doing a spilt trainning 2 body parts a day!

when do u guys think i should take methandrobol they r the iranian red tablets, from the red lion? and how many?

r they any good?

thaks guys


----------



## nicebro (Sep 24, 2008)

carl.com.

u got a work out plan? i can help u one on this. as for diet. u think all u need to do is eat alot and keep up with the gainer. eat every 3 hrs. make sure theres carb and protein.

the thing here is to increase ur calorie intake. increase calorie intake = increase size.

increase calorie intake + dbol = haha. do i need to say more?


----------



## nicebro (Sep 24, 2008)

maj said:


> hey guys im new to this bodybuilding communty, i was wondering if you could give me info on how to take methandrobol pls!
> 
> im 25, been doing ufc for 6 years now, i have done wieghts befor, but not to the extream point. i am 5 feet and 10inches and weight 12stones, i have a good diet in place,
> 
> ...


u eat snake? haha. high in protein ehs. kidding.


----------



## chuck88 (Oct 22, 2008)

look pal dont get ur sel into methandrobols..... since u just started out on the weight lifting at leest wait a year before u get urself invlved into that ****,..... have u red up on the stuff and no jumping into the stuff with ur eyes shut#??????????


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Maj you eat snakes were do you get them from do you live in the jungle?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Probably has a little nibble on the ole trouser snake :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

see this, some good advice.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

THere are so many 'one post wonders' on here all asking the same thing, ''I am 9 stone a 'Hard Gainer' and want to try Dbol''. I mean are we doing something wrong? Or did we do something right and they decided to drop the idea?

I love Lost Souls diagram, have seen it here before, dont suppose it could be a sticky?

SD


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

sorry for the hijack

*BUT one vote here to make lost souls diagram a sticky*


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Harry said:


> Toon I understand what you are saying but don't agree, a large percentage of people who come on here asking about gear, have no idea about diet or training.
> 
> When this is pointed out to most of them the penny drops and they realise that bodybuilding is a bit more than lifting a few weights and necking Dbol.
> 
> ...


Cracking post Bro...

Think of AAS like icing on the cake when everything else is nailed


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

> BUT one vote here to make lost souls diagram a sticky


Its a great chart and needs to be a sticky, it would also be interesting if we have a poll on who waited until everything else was nailed, as the chart suggests before juicing. I dare say many including mods would say they did not.


----------

